# Query about Student Visa



## kakkarpawan (Dec 26, 2014)

Hi, 

I have few questions about student Visa, My wife is planning to go for Master course in Melbourne and I am thinking to go with her on student dependent visa.
1. If she select master course for 1.5 years length, will she not eligible for work permit after completing the course as I heard it need to be select at least 2 years course.
2. if we select 2 years course then just want to know what is best university as I am thinking to choose Victoria, Queensland, Deakin or La trobe. I have suggested by one of a Indian consultant company that for higher chance for getting student dependent Visa we should choose a high university with high tuition fees, is that true ?
3. what is minimum requirement of IELTS as I heard some university also take with 5.5 band ?
Please help me to answer this questions, Thanks.


----------



## kakkarpawan (Dec 26, 2014)

can someone please reply on this ?


----------



## kakkarpawan (Dec 26, 2014)

Please reply on my questions..


----------



## kakkarpawan (Dec 26, 2014)

Hope my questions are not as difficult to answers


----------



## Lahore (Oct 10, 2014)

kakkarpawan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have few questions about student Visa, My wife is planning to go for Master course in Melbourne and I am thinking to go with her on student dependent visa.
> 1. If she select master course for 1.5 years length, will she not eligible for work permit after completing the course as I heard it need to be select at least 2 years course.
> ...


Hope it helps.


----------



## kakkarpawan (Dec 26, 2014)

Thanks for your reply sir..one thing more I want to know how difficult to get IT job while holding dependent visa..as I m having 8 years of IT exp with Bank of America in India and I will be going there as dependent visa.


----------



## depende (Feb 19, 2013)

No chance to get a job with a student visa. I'm in Melbourne with a student visa and I have more than 10 years IT work experience. I've sent more than 300 applications but without any success! Recruiters are telling me that the IT job market in Australia is very bad at the moment! So be prepared to work in hospitality or retail!

Good luck!


----------



## kakkarpawan (Dec 26, 2014)

depende - Thanks for sharing your experience. Many people have endured from this problem, I have also looked in expat forum there also have a bad reviews about IT jobs and Australian company’s also need local experience which any people reaching there can’t get that. In my initial stage to move in abroad I thought about Canada, but due to a very cold weather I turned for Australia, But I am again thinking for Canada now but not sure about the conditions of IT jobs there, means do they also require local experience and what is the probability of getting IT job there. I am also thinking to do 1 year MBA course from there as I am having a 6 years of experience with Bank of America in India. Can you please let me know something about Canada? Thanks.


----------

